# صهر الحديد في العصور القديمة



## عبد الكريم جليل (10 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
من المعلوم ان درجة انصهار الحديد النقي هي 1539 درجة مئوية 
وان الحديد يستخلص من خاماته في الوقت الحاضر على هيئة منصهر في الفرن العالي
السؤال 
كيف تمكن الانسان القديم من صنع اسلحته من الحديد 
وكيف تسنى له الوصول الى هذه الدرجه ؟ ام انه استخدم تقنية اخرى


----------

